# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Projeto Jubarte

## mojiro

Projeto Jubarte
http://jubartecalc.googlepages.com/




> Projeto Jubarte
> 
> Jubarte é um projeto opensource que tem o objetivo de criar uma suíte completa de aplicativos para cálculo e a análise da viabilidade de enlaces de telecomunicações. O programa contempla:
> 
> Rádio
> [list:nwp3pdf9]Links Ponto-a-ponto em visada direta
> [/*:m:nwp3pdf9]Obstrução de elipsoides de fresnel[/*:m:nwp3pdf9]
> [/*:m:nwp3pdf9][*]Fibras ópticas
> Análise de links ópticos quanto a Atenuação e dispersão de sinais.
> ...





> Σχέδιο Jubarte 
> 
> Jubarte είναι ένα opensource πρόγραμμα που στοχεύει να δημιουργήσει μια πλήρη σουίτα εφαρμογών για τον υπολογισμό και την ανάλυση της βιωσιμότητας των τηλεπικοινωνιακών συνδέσεων. Το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει:
> 
>  Ραδιόφωνο
> [list:nwp3pdf9] συνδέσεις από σημείο σε σημείο για άμεση στόχος
> [/*:m:nwp3pdf9] Παρεμπόδιση του ελλειψοειδές Fresnel [/*:m:nwp3pdf9]
> [/*:m:nwp3pdf9][*] Οπτικές ίνες
>  Ανάλυση των οπτικών ζεύξεων για την εξασθένηση του σήματος και της διασποράς.
> ...

----------

